# Tunze Multicontroller 7096 Q & A



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

I was given a used Tunze Multicontroller 7096 with only 3 cords. I think I'm missing 1 other cord & a USB cable. I'm thinking of hooking it up to at least 2 *Tunze Turbelle Stream controllable *powerheads pumps.

I don't see any power adaptor ... can someone educate me on how this multicontroller works? Does the controllable pumps power adaptor somehow fire up the multicontroller via cords from the pumps?

Read that the 7096 has to be set up by plugging (missing) USB to computer to set up the settings. I don't have the CD nor the manual (I could download possibly?). Does the setting work on Apple Macintosh computer/laptop?

Thanks All.


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Uummm ... nothing from any Tunze users? Any help would be greatly appreciated ...

Thanks


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

It's been awhile since I've had to adjust one for my client but here goes from memory:

Here is the software update update. Not sure if it can be loaded by itself as I have never updated the controller. I'll check for a CD in his storage area if it does not work.

It's a USB connection to lap/desktop and the interface is pretty straight forward. Helps if you have used the 7095 as it's just a analog (dial) to digital (number) input transition.

The controller, like the 7095, is powered by the DIN connectors to the pump. If you need more later on, you can get them in most electronic surplus stores.

HTH


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Here's the instructions. English is further down.


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

*wtac*,

Appreciate the assistance ... my office network is ssoooo slow.

Another question: Does it help if having the Multicontroller 7095 as opposed to having just the 7096? Sounds like the 7095 can be manually adjusted to the settings of the individual Tunze controllable pumps ... is that correct?

Thank you


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

The 7095 is definitely easy to adjust and preferred if given the choice. It is sensitive to brown outs and shuts down. If it does happen just unplug all the inputs and plug in again. Much more convenient to change flow patterns and timing* although the latter is "airy fairy". This is where the 7096 shines as you can time by the minute and have 100% power off vs some minimum flow rate %. 

Haven't had an issue yet with the 7096 but I can definitely see a major inconvenience if a computer connection is required. If you have an APEX, you can control individual pumps vs pairs. Programming is the challenge here .


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Not sure if having a Comline® Wavebox 6208 in a 90 gallon would require eg. Tunze controllable pumps either one of these model 6095/6105 (random or pulse settings) be overkill?

I've read that the Wavebox isn't suitable for lps & softies but not for sps. I just want to ensure that all my mixed corals are "happy".


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

Sea MunnKey said:


> Not sure if having a Comline® Wavebox 6208 in a 90 gallon would require eg. Tunze controllable pumps either one of these model 6095/6105 (random or pulse settings) be overkill?
> 
> I've read that the Wavebox isn't suitable for lps & softies but not for sps. I just want to ensure that all my mixed corals are "happy".


Non sense Paul, flow is flow and the wave box moves the entire water column. Its gently and a great addition to power heads in any tank.


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Thanks for everyone's input ....


----------

